# Largest turkey ive ever shot



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

These so far is my largest turkey........Im 15 so ill probably get a bigger foutr or five years ago i first turkey huntied in the fall with my uncle that morning out i shot a bobcat well later that nite i shot a tom it weighed bout 22lbs and 3/4 spurs and 8in beard i thoguht it was huge u no i was 9 or 10 so what my uncle said i believed well that spring bout naoth tag no luck stayed that way fall spring fll spring for four years and yet not a single turkey well this spring they were going down..... i bout me a tag and was ready to blow some turkeys up.... first time out no luck but it was earlyin the season next time down i talked my dad into taking me to my uncles i walked into were i assumed they would be it was bout 6 and figured they were still in rust well i snuke way back in there and called here and there... i sat down bout 30 yards from the creek and a gobbler started talking to me so i slowly creep to the side of the creek and i was gunna sit there and call and see if i could get im to the creek and shot him on the other side well when i got the there was about 30 turkeys rite next to the edge and they went to runing a picked out a beard and boom and he fell over and there i had it i had broke the curse... it was a jake but o well i had turkey hunted and got him all by my self....... well that was it for turkey hunting that weekend......

but i bought two more tagesand a new 3d camo suit i was ready.... went up to uncles last weekend and we went in and found a turkey in a spot that had been there for 2 weeks at bought 7 so we snuck in at 545 and no turkey but they were talking just north of us bought 3/4 mile so we went there never seen a darn thing walked 3/4 mile across the section never sene one... walking back we got about 1/4 from the truck and al of a sudden my uncles hit the ground and told me down in front of us in a crp patch was four large birds strutting not 75 yards away we had spoked them but they stopped and started coming our way we were in the wide open in a 20 ft cut in the crp on our knees on srubs no nuthing well a hen all sudden got spooked when she went in the bushs and hallwed butt straight at our trucks and toms strutted slowly went that way well the only way i was gunna get a bird was to crawl i crawled threw 1in to 6 ins of water and blackberry bushs and bout 7 ins of grass 250 yds to these birds and a these one just constantly started they new i was there so i stopped didnt move just locked up nuthing in front the bird thought i was a hen and came to within 29 steps and boom i got another wooowowoww.... i didnt care that it was another jake i was proud i had did that couldnt believe it.........

But yet the day was young i had another tag later that nite it started to storm sorta and got ark quiker i told my uncle we needed to be at the roost everyone wanted to get this one bird it was huge and defflety dom. bird well we slipped in according to uncles 2hrous early and wouldnt see a bird at the fence 1/4 till 745 8 clock so we built a small blind out of loggs and buckbrush and got cozy and 705 there they were at the fence at 730 to out rite 30 yards across the creek was a real nice set of toms draggin and a jake and hen...... stayed still 740 the group flew up and our bird was still coming with5 more toms and 3 jakes and about 5hens well there was this mound thirty yards up and when i seen a head i was suppose to shot here came the dom. bird over the mound and i was ready to shoot well my uncle was telling me to wait it got to 20 yds still telling me to wait when he said ok go ah and thats all he got out booommm i nailed he came running striaght towards us unlce shot him the i did again he hit the fence and started running down it boom i hit him again he turned and started running in to the feild boom and ran towards him and uncle threw me a shell but it was over i was dead... i was so excited i jumped the fence and hauled butt to him it was huge and spurs were large and beard was long my heart was bout to jump out of me... when it was down the bird weighed 26 lbs spurs were 1 1/8 and 1 1/4 and beard was 11in... im getting fan and beard mounted the fan was perfect not hol threw it .... that was it my best year so far but i got another tag agian waht will i shot next.....


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

Nice bird


----------

